# Jugendfischereischein NRW/Hessen



## Wowa_89 (16. Juli 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

 Ich würde gerne mit meinem kleinen Bruder (13Jahre)
 morgen zum Edersee auf Weißfisch zum angeln fahren.

 Ich verfüge über einen gültigen Fischereischein und mein Bruder hat einen Jugendfischereischein aus NRW.

 Dürfen wir nach Erwerb von 2 Erlaubnisscheinen nun 4 Ruten ins Wasser halten ? 
 Oder darf mein Bruder lediglich eine von meinen 2 Ruten mitbenutzen ? 


 Danke im voraus und Grüße aus dem Sauerland #h


----------



## Wowa_89 (16. Juli 2014)

*AW: Jugendfischereischein NRW/Hessen*

Ich konnte die Frage selbst klären!

 Soeben bei der Wasserschutzpolizei in Hessen angerufen und der nette Herr am Telefon konnte mir erklären, dass wir insgesamt 4 Ruten benutzen können. :g:g


----------



## Ein_Angler (16. Juli 2014)

*AW: Jugendfischereischein NRW/Hessen*

In NRW ist es so geregelt, das die Angel mitbenutzt werden darf, wenn das Kind sich noch nicht dem alter befindet, um einen Jugendfischereischein zu bekommen, ab dem Keschern ist deine Pflicht sich um den Fisch zu kümmern. Ansonsten gilt, wer einen Jugendschein hat, darf unter Aufsicht ganz normal angeln, mit allem drum und dran.


----------



## Packy (14. März 2015)

*AW: Jugendfischereischein NRW/Hessen*

Meine 10 jährige Tochter möchte mit mir legal angeln gehen, ich habe den Fischereischein und die Erlaubniskarten.

Benötigt sie den Jugendfischereischein für 8 Euro UND einen Jahres/5-Jahres Fischereischein oder gilt der Jugenfischereischein für 8 Euro bis zum 16. Lebensjahr?


----------



## ronram (14. März 2015)

*AW: Jugendfischereischein NRW/Hessen*



Packy schrieb:


> Meine 10 jährige Tochter möchte mit mir legal angeln gehen, ich habe den Fischereischein und die Erlaubniskarten.
> 
> Benötigt sie den Jugendfischereischein für 8 Euro UND einen Jahres/5-Jahres Fischereischein oder gilt der Jugenfischereischein für 8 Euro bis zum 16. Lebensjahr?




Hi,

deine Tochter kann in NRW mit 10 Jahren NUR den Jugenfischereischein besitzen.
Dieser wird als Jahresfischereischein ausgestellt.
Wenn sie 14 ist, kann sie den (normalen) Fischereischein ausgestellt bekommen, sofern sie vorher die Prüfung bestanden hat.
Wenn sie 16 ist, muss sie einen Fischereischein besitzen um Angeln gehen zu wollen.


----------



## Packy (14. März 2015)

*AW: Jugendfischereischein NRW/Hessen*

Ok also für ganz blöde, bis zum 16. Lebensjahr jährlich 8,- EUR und dann nur noch mit Prüfung und dem großen Schein angeln. Danke


----------

